# Annamaet bag problems.....



## CrazyZane (Apr 14, 2013)

I've ordered 2-5.5lb. bags of Manitok different days and both had holes in them. Both were bought from WAG.com. The first bag I bought this past Tuesday, it was delivered on Thursday and there was a 5/8" slit by the UPC. I called WAG CS and they gave me a $15 credit, told me to return the bag. I ordered another bag Thursday and it was delivered this afternoon and there was a hole at the top of the bag. I called WAG and spoke w/ their CS, he apologized, gave me a refund and said I can keep the bag..which will go in the trash because who knows what could've gotten inside and how long it was like that. 

I looked at the first bag and there was the same size hole too but on the opposite side. So it had the slit and a hole up top. Both holes at the top are right below the heat sealed strip. I'm starting to think there's a flaw in the material they use for their bags. The plastic they use for their bags is very thin and it looks like the holes were caused form the 2 top flaps moving back and forth.

Has anyone else here had issues w/ their bags in the past? I ordered the smallest 5.5lb. bags to try out first before buying a large bag. I'm wondering if they use the same material for larger bags as they do the small??


*Bag on the left is the 2nd bag. If looking at the front of the bag the hole is on the left side.
Bag on the right is the 1st bag. If looking at the front of the bag the hole is on the right side.*






*
Close-up of the hole*



*First bag w/ the slit by the UPC*


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Holy carp! Those top holes give me the chills! It looks like someone could stick a syringe in there! Hate to waste money, but I'd definitely toss it.


----------



## CrazyZane (Apr 14, 2013)

SuperPug said:


> Holy carp! Those top holes give me the chills! It looks like someone could stick a syringe in there! Hate to waste money, but I'd definitely toss it.



I got refunded for both bags, along with a $15 credit on the first bag. The first bag I have to return but the second bag they said I can keep. I send Kit over at Annamaet an email with a link to my photobucket so he can see the holes. If he want's me to send the second bag to him for whatever reason I will, if not it's going in the trash.

It really sucks because I'm out of the Manitok sample they sent me and I won't be able to get another bag until Wednesday.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I order large bags of Annamaet from Chewy and have never had a problem. Don't think I'd feed a food from a bag with that big of a slit either. Hope it all works out OK.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Haha man...I got two 5.5lb bags of Aqualuk from Chewy and one of them had a slit in the side. I didn't even think twice about it, because I figured I could have easily caused that slit when I used scissors to open the box. I just taped it up and have been using it no problem lol.


----------



## CrazyZane (Apr 14, 2013)

PDXdogmom said:


> I order large bags of Annamaet from Chewy and have never had a problem. Don't think I'd feed a food from a bag with that big of a slit either. Hope it all works out OK.


I'm thinking Annamaet uses a more heavy duty plastic for their larger bags. I wouldn't have though much of one bag but two bags in a row with the same hole that's tells me something is wrong with the bags themselves. It's not a big deal since I got my money back, a $15 credit and a free bag coming this week. If the new bag has a hole I'm moving on from Annamaet. 




meggels said:


> Haha man...I got two 5.5lb bags of Aqualuk from Chewy and one of them had a slit in the side. I didn't even think twice about it, because I figured I could have easily caused that slit when I used scissors to open the box. I just taped it up and have been using it no problem lol.


When I got it from WAG, they lay the bag down flat on it's back and put two layers of air cushion plastic bags on top, so I know 100% I didn't cause any damage. The kibble was probably ok to feed but I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

The 15lb bags are same material and not really any thicker. We carry the 5 and 15lb bags at store I work at on Saturdays. I got them to bring in the grain free line a few weeks ago  if the brand can sell we will order the 30lb bags but I am pretty sure they are the same. The 15 and 30 pounders also have a handle on the side.


----------

